# rhinestone transfers



## pinktshirt (Oct 11, 2007)

does anyone know what happened to applied graphix?? i used to rely on them for getting rhinestone transfers and suddenly they disappeared. anyway, i am now looking for a new vendor. anyone have any ideas? i have checked out the standard transfer companies already but was hoping someone had some additional suggestions. any help is appreciated. thanks!


----------



## Liquidslap (Feb 12, 2008)

I was going to start a thread about where to find rhinestone/swarovski crystal transfers. But right here seems like a good place for my question.

Does anyone know where I can find a company that will do custom jewel transfers for a decent price? Or at least have many to choose from?


----------



## printwear (Feb 5, 2008)

pinktshirt said:


> does anyone know what happened to applied graphix?? i used to rely on them for getting rhinestone transfers and suddenly they disappeared. anyway, i am now looking for a new vendor. anyone have any ideas? i have checked out the standard transfer companies already but was hoping someone had some additional suggestions. any help is appreciated. thanks!


I am asuming you are USA based! An therefore you are looking for supplies from within USA?
Afzal.


----------



## pinktshirt (Oct 11, 2007)

yes - i am usa based so preferably looking for a usa based supplier. although i would be willing to look at other vendors


----------



## TJLewis (Jul 26, 2005)

Not sure what's happnd to Applied...could this be something to do with it?

XIT! ACTIVEWEAR, INC. v. APPLIED GRAPHIX, LLC et al - 2:2007cv05024 - Justia Federal District Court Filings and Dockets


----------



## Sherri (Dec 13, 2007)

Check out VS Rhinestone Designs, Radiant Rhinestone Designs and Apparel they have over 600 designs to choose from. They will do custom designs!!!! Good luck.
Sherri


----------



## VirtualIsland (Sep 22, 2007)

Well well well! Now here is a post I can help with. Welcome to ZBSL Designs or www.zbsl.com
they will do your custom design as well,but turn around time is aprox.2-3 weeks sometimes faster. Then there is Personalized Custom Swarovski crystal rhinestone t-shirts, tank tops, Mrs. shirts, bridesmaids, weddings, graduation business logo gifts and more here they will do custom transfers as well, I cant remember if they have stock.They are about 2-3 dollars more per transfer than zbsl,but if you design is simple they will make it and ship it within a week.Dont give them anything fussy. Depending on what type of transfer you are looking for try Dowling and other plasticol companies because most do carry a small selection. If you are looking to buy stones by the gross(144pc) I hear the rhinestone guy is good,but I live in florida so I buy from ZBSL and they are quite cheap.Hope this helps.


----------



## VirtualIsland (Sep 22, 2007)

Justin, what happened in that case?


----------



## pittfan723 (Jul 1, 2007)

pinktshirt said:


> does anyone know what happened to applied graphix?? i used to rely on them for getting rhinestone transfers and suddenly they disappeared. anyway, i am now looking for a new vendor. anyone have any ideas? i have checked out the standard transfer companies already but was hoping someone had some additional suggestions. any help is appreciated. thanks!


I was looking for Applied graphix as well. You might try X-IT Online (xitonline.com) for rhinestones depending upon what styles you needed. They do not have a lot of the crosses that I would get from applied graphix.

pittfan723


----------



## TJLewis (Jul 26, 2005)

VirtualIsland said:


> Justin, what happened in that case?


I'm really not sure, just came across it whilst 'Googling' Applied to see if there was any more info. around, I'll try and find out

Justin


----------



## Marley72 (Nov 22, 2007)

Dazzling Designs is good too. Custom Rhinestone Heat Transfers, Crystal Designs, Wholesale Hotfix Rhinestones


----------



## Liquidslap (Feb 12, 2008)

Marley72 said:


> Dazzling Designs is good too. Custom Rhinestone Heat Transfers, Crystal Designs, Wholesale Hotfix Rhinestones


Do you have a wholesale account with them?


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

I use Dazzling Designs for loose stones, stock designs and custom work. They are in Washington State which is why I chose them. I get my online orders in one day and custom is typically a one week turnaround. Really nice folks with competitive pricing. They now stock basic black and white Bella apparel as well with good pricing too, that is new for this year. I do have have a wholesale account with them. Attached are some of my custom designs I have had them do in bulk for me.


----------



## teesonline (Mar 2, 2008)

TJLewis said:


> I'm really not sure, just came across it whilst 'Googling' Applied to see if there was any more info. around, I'll try and find out
> 
> Justin


I was told a few weeks ago by Applied Graphix that their rhinestone designs would be available through another company by the end of February. If anyone runs across their designs elsewhere, please let me know. I'm getting low on some really good selling designs.


----------



## Salonteez (Nov 27, 2007)

TJLewis said:


> Not sure what's happnd to Applied...could this be something to do with it?
> 
> XIT! ACTIVEWEAR, INC. v. APPLIED GRAPHIX, LLC et al - 2:2007cv05024 - Justia Federal District Court Filings and Dockets


That's crazy!!! I haven't heard what happened in the case but both sites are down...xit and applied graphix.

I haven't talked to Tony at AG in awhile, but like a couple of you I've got some designs I need to reorder.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Here is a company that I ran across in DAX Trade show in Kansas City: 

Welcome to Dzyns Unlimited, LLC., an innovative manufacturer in the garment industry offering a wide range of garment decorations including Pearls, Glitters, AB Pearls, Pastels, Nobles, Sparkles, Dome-studs, Rhinestones, Rhine-studs, Nailheads, Motif

The company admits wholesale customers. The designs are really cool and Eligant. I have not seen other prices but I think theirs is within reasonable range. About the same as ZBSL Designs. Dzyn Unlimited will also do custom designs.


----------



## CrazyTeeShirts (Oct 31, 2006)

pinktshirt said:


> does anyone know what happened to applied graphix?? i used to rely on them for getting rhinestone transfers and suddenly they disappeared. anyway, i am now looking for a new vendor. anyone have any ideas? i have checked out the standard transfer companies already but was hoping someone had some additional suggestions. any help is appreciated. thanks!


Heard they got sued

XIT! ACTIVEWEAR, INC. v. APPLIED GRAPHIX, LLC et al - 2:2007cv05024 - Justia Federal District Court Filings and Dockets


----------



## Moey (Mar 19, 2009)

Does anyone know where you can purchase reasonable Rhinestone motif transfers in the south florida area? I prefer to be able to go into a location and hand pick what I like. I am looking to stay under $1 to $3 mark per item for med-small motif's and under the $5-$9 mark for large transfer motifs. I have noticed that a lot of the links on here are a little expensive. Specifically, I am looking at trying to locate a very good variety of things to pick from (panthers, skulls, crosses), (faith based), (sports), (wine shirts). Any help is greatly appreciated. If the price is right I would also look at ordering on line but small orders to be sure the product is good first. I know of some in NY, reasonable. And, overseas. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Moey said:


> Does anyone know where you can purchase reasonable Rhinestone motif transfers in the south florida area? I prefer to be able to go into a location and hand pick what I like. I am looking to stay under $1 to $3 mark per item for med-small motif's and under the $5-$9 mark for large transfer motifs. I have noticed that a lot of the links on here are a little expensive. Specifically, I am looking at trying to locate a very good variety of things to pick from (panthers, skulls, crosses), (faith based), (sports), (wine shirts). Any help is greatly appreciated. If the price is right I would also look at ordering on line but small orders to be sure the product is good first. I know of some in NY, reasonable. And, overseas. Any suggestions? Thanks.


I think ZBSL.com is in the Florida area.


----------



## dstewa2 (May 17, 2008)

www.rocknrwholesalers.com in TX...will ship....sold in 6 packs at very reasonable prices


----------

